# river grape vine



## Juliano (Feb 28, 2009)

I have many vines on a salix fragilis in the GTA, can they kill the tree, should they be removed if so how e. by hand, with pruners ect.


----------



## S Mc (Feb 28, 2009)

Juliano, I am not sure what you are referring to with "River grape vine" however, generally vines that support themselves on other structures via tendrils (such as the Clematis and common grape) will not harm their host unless they grow so aggressively as to smoother the entire canopy, interferring with photosynthesis.

If this grape is the type of vine that winds around the stems and trunks then this can be an issue as it can cause girdling and constriction.

So I would say as a general rule, vines with tendrils, holdfasts and aerial roots are not going to be too much of a problem, unless as stated above they simply overpower the tree. If you wish to remove these vines, manually or with hand pruners is best. Resist the urge to whack away with an axe or chainsaw to avoid injuring the tree itself.

Sylvia


----------



## dafunk (Mar 1, 2009)

I live just a little northwest of Toronto and if it's the same grape vine I get, having flaky strands for bark and eventually a thickness up to a few inches, it does seem to choke out a lot of my trees eventually. It also spreads quite quickly, for me it's not always a problem because the birds eat the grapes (I believe we can as well) but if i'ts growing near my nicer trees I just cut it at the base with a handsaw or pruners and then let it die. I wouldn't suggest trying to pull it out after cutting because it holds to the branches fairly tight and you risk inflicting damage.


----------



## pcarborist (Mar 1, 2009)

Virginia creeper?


----------



## Urbicide (Mar 2, 2009)

Are these wild grape vines? Cut the vines several feet in the air and just leave them alone. In a couple of years they will decay enough to release their grips on the host trees and if they do not fall out, they can easily be pulled down with out damaging the tree. I cut out sections of the vines that are growing above ground and treat the cut ends with a herbicide like glyphosphate (Round-Up is a brand name) or Garlon 3A (triclopyr - amine based = water soluble). Look at the label on the bottle for a concentration of glyphosphate in the 40% region. Most homeowner grades are only 1 or 2% glyphosphate and won't come anywhere near of doing the job. Go to a feed store. They usually carry the heavier concentrations and are much less expensive than going to a big box store. I also have been bore cutting small pockets into the vines along the ground with a chainsaw and filling those pockets with herbicide. This type of treatment works best in the fall when the vines are preparing for winter and drawing their resources back into the roots. If you try cutting and squirting a vine in the spring and summer the success rate is very low do to the sap flowing out of the cut areas. It literally washes the herbicide away. Obviously, you will still kill the portion of the vines growing up into the trees but the roots will sucker like mad. Garlon 4 is esther (oil) based version of triclopyr, so you mix it with diesel fuel, and spray it on the vines itself. It will penetrate the bark and be absorbed into the vine. Be sure that you don't spray any desirable trees or woody stemmed plants that you do not want to kill. Glyphosphate and both Garlons are relatively benign to the environment. They bond with soil particles and they are not soil active. They will break down and not pass through the soil, as some herbicides will do, to desirable plant life. I noticed here in Ohio, in the Department of Natural Resources, that the wildlife division likes grape vines and the forestry division does not.


http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/product_pages/View_Catalog_Page.asp?mi=1901

http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/product_pages/View_Catalog_Page.asp?mi=4467


----------



## S Mc (Mar 2, 2009)

Juliano, as I am sure you know, your country's restrictions on herbicide use may be far different from this country's. And I must confess I would be reticent to recommend the harsh use of herbicides as stated on this thread.

I have read that certain areas of your country have or are considering the ban or restriction of some herbicides. Please research this before taking this or any steps involving chemicals.


Sylvia


----------

